# hello from beautiful british columbia



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome! you are from a beautiful area....I have seen the pictures.


----------



## timbermilton (Dec 25, 2008)

welcome to AT. what part you from? going to the ridgedale shoot tomorrow?


----------



## chunglee63 (Feb 15, 2009)

welcome to AT! I have alot of family in British Columbia very nice place A


----------



## bowhunterbruce (Apr 3, 2009)

timbermilton said:


> welcome to AT. what part you from? going to the ridgedale shoot tomorrow?


im from kelowna,unfortunatly i am working on the renos all weekend.both the "man cave "and the "workout room" need to get finished as fast as possible so i can get back out there in time for hunting season.have fun killing foam tommorrow


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bruce. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

:welcome::wav:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bowhunterbruce (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks everyone.i'm wondering who all is from bc anyways.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## riverboat (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi from Fort St. John - and welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------

